# Kromski Symphony



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Just saw this in my local Craig's List. Thought I would toss it out here in case anyone is looking.

Spinning Wheel, Never Used - $350 (Sturgeon Lake)

http://duluth.craigslist.org/art/4559367815.html

Kromski Symphony spinning wheel, accessories, video. Natural finish, assembled, never used, perfect condition. Pick up only.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We JUST got Philip an Ashford Traddy today for a steal...


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I have a Symphony and love it. $350 is a great price.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Pick up only. I am too far. Beautiful wheel.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Somebody around here might be close enough to pick it up for you if you really wanted it, Maura. They're a bunch of enablers around here, sure enough!

Those Kromski boys make good spinning wheels, don'tcha know?


----------

